# Upgrading in Size - Wheels



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Borrowed this from a German forum:









These are 8 x 19" with 46 offset wrapped in 235/40, no rubbing.
No info if lowered and not a 8.5 though, but i think you should be fine.
Hope this helps.


----------

